# The Future of Electric Car Charging Just Got 'Sunnier'



## ecopriscilla (May 9, 2014)

Wow! This is exactly what I want for my home...is this possible?



News Bot said:


> Todd Woody reports on the Envision Solar's ARC solar charging 'pod' for electric cars.
> 
> More...


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

ecopriscilla said:


> Wow! This is exactly what I want for my home...is this possible?


Yeah, but not practical. The payback is essentially never if the only thing it does is charge your car.

The most effective way to use solar is to have panels on your home and sell the power you make to the power company during the day when they need it and buy it back from them at night when you need it and they have lots of excess. You are basically using the power company as the battery.

The problem with this setup is that it has a battery and that takes something that is marginally cost effective to something that can never pay for itself. The exception for home use is if you are off grid. The power company can charge enough to run lines out to you that it is cheaper by far to put in your own solar battery system. You install enough panels and a large enough battery bank to power your home for several days without sun.


----------

